
Ask HN: Searching specific post on hackernews - vistrit
i am specificaly looking for a post where described was a google developer program where wvery two engineer give a complete solution to a problem leveraging gcp describe it in a youtube video and let user vote on  the better system. i have been unable to find this post so far eother on here or on youtube
======
navinsylvester
Did you try "site:news.ycombinator.com keywords" in google?.

------
Mononokay
Have you tried using the search bar at the bottom of HN?

------
v2s2c
you can try searching on [https://hn.algolia.com](https://hn.algolia.com)

